# IIT Kharagpur Robotics Fest



## Anushka G (Dec 2, 2012)

Technology Robotix Society is proud to present ROBOTIX 2013, its annual technological extravaganza, to be held during 1 – 4 February,2013 as a part of Kshitij, the annual Techno-Management Fest of IIT Kharagpur. With a wide array of challenging and innovative problem statements designed to test your robot building and programming skills to the fullest, and a substantial bounty up for grabs, this year's edition is shaping up to be bigger and better than ever before. Are you up for the challenge?

*Abyss*: Descend down a rocky surface and rescue stranded mountaineers.
Event Link Events | Abyss
Video Link:Abyss | Robotix 2013 - YouTube
*
Overhau*l:Traverse over a broken landscape by constructing your own path.
Event Link: Events | Overhaul
Video link: Overhaul | Robotix 2013 - YouTube

Registrations are now open. Visit Kshitij 2013.


----------

